# Upper Chagrin



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

The other thread got me thinking. I might check out the Chagrin tomorrow upstream of Gates Mills, probably in South Chagrin Reservation. Has anyone had any luck there this fall or last spring with steelhead? I fished it in the summer and caught bass and plenty of chubs and such. I still might go and explore it no matter what but just wanted to know if anyone has done any good in that stretch of river since the dam is gone..


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cue the crickets!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Didn't mean to open up a can of worms or anything, just wanted to know if it's worth it for steel right now.


----------



## mjboone79 (May 13, 2011)

Doesn't seem like it. I have been there the past few weekends and have only caught bass and bluegill. Last weekend I saw 3 other guys fishing near Jackson field, that never happens. I have been hoping that the big rains and cold weather would bring them in, but it looks like we might have to wait for spring to get them that far up.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Checked it last spring. Found some beautiful spots with no trout in them.
They gotta be there somewhere though.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I've hit it a few times this fall and don't have anything to show for it. There are some spots that look like they should hold fish but finding a hole with any depth was pretty tough. Maybe later this spring??


----------



## Danfc80 (Nov 16, 2011)

I scouted upper Chagrin last spring for spawners and didn't find any. If I heard any encouraging words maybe I would scout harder? There is a lot of good spawning gravel above the Gates Mills dam.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmmm. They gotta be there, somewhere. . . . .

Looks like they could run up the south branch all the way south of 422 . . .


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I fished the upper chagrin twice last spring and saw some spawners in one spot. They were milling around right in front of me and I couldn't get them to take anything!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> saw some spawners in one spot.


Where at?






heh, had to ask. . . .


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Checked it last spring. Found some beautiful spots with no trout in them.
> They gotta be there somewhere though.


Checked about a month ago - same story for me.


----------



## brickman (Jun 2, 2008)

My son used to fish the Gates Mills dam all the time. Wonder if it is possible to fish below the falls. Looks like there is a public parking area to the south of the river. Seems possible to get down there, just thinking out loud.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Where at?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..lol thats some funny shirt right there!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

steelheader007 said:


> ..lol thats some funny shirt right there!


Yeah it is mmmm

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't think you can access the area right below the falls.

Although I would love to walk around in Chag Falls in camo, wearing waders and dragging a big steelie down the sidewalk . . . .


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> Where at?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ummm......that one spot where that unmentionable stream comes into the river in that unmentionable place down the hill from that one road. They were in a gravel area about a foot deep. :B

Next time, you can come and show me how to catch them! I'll give you directions....


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> .that one spot where that unmentionable stream comes into the river in that unmentionable place down the hill from that one road. They were in a gravel area about a foot deep


Oh, I've been there before, but I usually get 'em in the deep hole right after the gravel area.



Seriously though, I plan on checking the area out some more when I'm not stuck at work. Used to bass fish there a lot years back, and there's definitiely some nice looking water there.


----------



## Danfc80 (Nov 16, 2011)

The outfitter in Chagrin Falls said he got some by Jackson Rd. but I'm further up beyond the Bentleyville Falls on the Aurora (south) Branch. Lots of gravel and deep holes where I am. I'm not as far as 422 but near. I used to fish Gates Mills and the spring spawners were easy to sight fish.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Are the Bentleyville Falls the ones behind Squaw Rock?
I checked that area out - now sure if they can get above the falls there.


----------



## mattwill00 (Jul 14, 2011)

The chagrin definitely hold a fair amount of fish below squaw and probably a few above it too. Remember these fish are programmed to run up streams far bigger than our creeks. FAR BIGGER. They have no problem making it up to squaw in a few days I'd imagine. Since they might not be crammed into a run one hundred fish deep, adjust to these conditions. Covering water is more important than pattern or bait selection. Search for player fish by moving around and you'll be rewarded. There's plenty of water up that way to search too. I've only fished the upper chag this year due to work and school and have only been skunked once. There's fish up there


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Sounds like you've covered some territory, good job mattwill!
Gives me some incentive to keep looking.


Plus I now have my catch-phrase for the rest of the season -

I'm searchin' fo' sum _PLAYA FISH!_


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> Oh, I've been there before, but I usually get 'em in the deep hole right after the gravel area.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I plan on checking the area out some more when I'm not stuck at work. Used to bass fish there a lot years back, and there's definitiely some nice looking water there.


I checked out that unmentionable creek that goes into the Chagrin on Sunday morning after doing a little bowhunting. Didn't have my rod, but a fisherman was there with his fly rod. He hadn't caught anything yet, but had seen a fish in the unmentionable close to the Chagrin. He went over and tried to catch it while I was there. This fish was sitting below a riffle in only a foot of water. He cast an egg pattern fly and you could see the fish moving toward it with every drift. After about 5 casts he got a hook up! He fought this fish in the little creek for a while, then tried to net it. After about 3 tries, it went between his legs and broke off! Pretty fun to watch! I've got to get out there and try it since the deer hunting thing isn't working out this year. Maybe after muzzleloader season.


----------

